# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Help me please! One of my frogs eyes is going white!

## leethefrogman

I have had my frogs for a while and recently i have noticed that one of my frogs eyes is clouding over. He can still catch his food ok so i dont think it is affecting his vision too much but i dont really know whats wrong and i'd like to help him.

Any suggestions?

----------


## leethefrogman

This is his eye, I would take him to the Vet but im probably the only person in my town who has frogs so i dont think the vets will know anything

I would greatly appreciate your help

----------


## Ebony

Hi there and welcome to the forum. Where abouts are you in NZ? I can recommend one in CH CH.

----------


## Kurt

This is most likely an infection and so needs to be treated by a vet. Our good friend Ebony may be able to help you find one. Good luck.

----------


## leethefrogman

I'm from Taupo, not many good frog vets up here. I presume the people on this site will have far more knowledge about frogs than the vets in this region.

But i could be wrong.

----------


## leethefrogman

Also can anybody identify the breed of this frog. I was told it was a whistling tree frog but i don't know if it is?

----------


## Ebony

Unfortunately you maybe right :Frown: . I would give your local Vet a try anyway. Ring first and explain the situation. What I did with my Vet was look up information myself and print out my findings. He then gave me what I needed. Maybe someone here will have had the same problem and could help with the type of medication.

----------


## Ebony

> Also can anybody identify the breed of this frog. I was told it was a whistling tree frog but i don't know if it is?


Looks like a Whistling tree frog to me. How old is he/she? It looks like an adult to me, I can't tell  what sex though from that photo.

----------


## leethefrogman

Thanks, I'll compile some research and see wot my vet can do.

I have had this frog for about 2 years, don't know how old it was before I got it. How do i check what sex my frogs are? Are these Native frogs? And are they usually found in the North Island or South?

Thanks for all this information guys its very helpful.  :Smile:

----------


## leethefrogman

Hey Ebony, where do you get your frog food from, and what types of food do you get from them, my frogs are too shy to eat anything out of my hands or off tweezers and they only go for stuff that moves alot so I don't know if mealworms will be a good choice. I buy flies from the local pet shop but considering im the only person who does it its proving to be quite expensive, I've been looking around this site and cant find anything on breeding your own food (I will quickly start my own thread and see other peoples suggestions).

I read somewhere that feeding crickets fish food then feeding the frogs with said crickets can be good. Will this be good for my frogs? I need to get some variety into their diet.

Thanks for all your help guys, my frogs will appreciate it thoroughly

----------


## Julia

> I have had my frogs for a while and recently i have noticed that one of my frogs eyes is clouding over. He can still catch his food ok so i dont think it is affecting his vision too much but i dont really know whats wrong and i'd like to help him.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It looks a lot like what two of my cuban tree frogs have.  (If you look at the pictures in my album you will find pictures of the problem.)  I took mine to the vet and she said they have a bacterial infection.  Right now my frogs are on"Ciloxan" (Ciprofloxacin Hydrochloride) Ophthalmic solution antibacterial agent.

----------


## leethefrogman

Thanks Julia, 

I did see the photos of your sick cubans and thought it looked very similar

----------


## John Clare

Print Julia's post detailing what her vet did and bring that to any local vet.  It will help to print a photo of Julia's frog too.  Don't tell the vet what to do (they absolutely hate that), just give he/she the materials and let those guide him/her.

----------


## Ebony

:Big Grin: 


> Thanks, I'll compile some research and see wot my vet can do.
> 
> I have had this frog for about 2 years, don't know how old it was before I got it. How do i check what sex my frogs are? Are these Native frogs? And are they usually found in the North Island or South?
> 
> Thanks for all this information guys its very helpful.


Your Whistlers are not native to NZ, they were introduced here from Australia as well as the Green & Golden Bell Frogs and the Southern Bell frog. It is against the law to keep NZ native frogs. Ive never seen a NZ native here any way so they must be in really remote places. I can tell males from females by the shape and colouring. The Female tends to be quite rounded (Fat..Lol) the Male is leaner and Ive found they tend to have more yellow colouring on the arms and legs and under body. The Females are mainly whitish underneath. Im no expert but Ive guest right with most of my frogs. Oh and male croaks :Big Grin: . That a sure sign.

----------

